

Printing Facebook Gives A Whole New Meaning To The Term “Facebook Wall” - wherespaul
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/03/printing-facebook/

======
vaksel
wonder how long it'll be before he gets sued into oblivion, he should have
made it a Facebook app, then he might have had a chance

------
megamark16
Wow, congrats on the coverage. Unfortunately Facebook is almost certainly
going to come down hard on trademark infringement like this, not to mention
revoking API access.

